# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  ثم ماذا ؟ من سلط علينا هؤلاء!

## مرهف

*الله جميلاً يحب الجمال ولا أظن انه قد سلطهم علينا
قد يكون شيطانهم والشياطين التي اصبحت اكثر من أهل السودان هي التي تحركهم !
..
القنوات الفضائية السودانية وشركات الاعلانات هل لا توجد وزارة ؟
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*اسوأ شيئ هو ان تمد يدك للأكل تتناوله لتبلعه وتجده متعفن 
..
الجواب يكفيك عنوانه (يقولون)
فعند ولوجك لأي مطبخ ( لتناول وجبة )
عمال المطبخ وادواته توحي لك ان كان هذا المطبخ
انيقا ام هو كومة من القمامة يأوي القطط والمرضي والمتسولين
(علي هذا قس قنواتنا التي يقال انها فضائية )
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*متي ما كانت المسئولية حاضرة والضمير حي كانت الاشياء جميلة
قبل كنا نجد لهم العذر لانهم ربما لم يخرجوا الي هذا العالم الفسيح ليدركوا
ان هنالك اشياء جديدة في هذا العالم وان العالم يتغير وان الفهم قد تغير وان الناس اصبحوا
يقيسون بان مظهر القنوات الفضائية لكل بلد عنوان لهذا البلد
..
لا يهم ان خرجوا لهذا العالم ام لا ولكن
لا اعتقد بانهم لم يشاهدوا القنوات الفضائية للبلدان الاخري
الا تأتيهم الغيرة ابداً هؤلاء 
كيف لهم ان يتكوموا في خراباتهم هذه وينظرون للأبراج التي حولهم
دون ان تحدثهم انفسهم بان يحاولوا البناء
..
.. الإعلانات قبيحة المظهر قبيحة الجوهر غثاثة وسوء مظهر ..
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*الاعلان عن الشيئ يعني اننا نريد ان نسوق له 
والتسويق يعني ابراز كل شيئ جميل عن السلعة بالمادة الاعلانية
والمادة الاعلانية ليس ضلع واحد 
بل هي عدة اضلاع المعلن والسلعة والبائع والمشتري والمظهر
يعني هسي انا لو كنت عاوز اشتري رز الوابل ولا شنو مكدة ما عارف 
وشفت الاعلان حقو دة حاشتريو ؟
والله مهما كانت حوجتي له فلن اساهم في انتشار هذا القرف
وموية الوابل وزيت شنو كدة ما عارف 
في عربية بتطير ؟ الي متي هذا الوهم ؟ وهذا القرف ؟!
..
حتي الاعلانات اصبحت تساهم في خراب البيوت ! وباشراف وزارة الثقافة والاعلام
رز الوابل او بيت ابوي ؟
ببساطة بيت ابوك مع شلوت
هذا قد يكون حال الكثير من البيوت الان
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*انا ما عارف ليه الناس دي بتتلذذ بعذابنا
اذا كانوا قنوات فضائية او شركات اعلانات او وزارة او مسئولين ؟
الا توجد لجنة للمقاييس والجودة ؟!
الا توجد لجنة للارصاد ؟
اليس لهؤلاء اي ضمائر ؟
الا تهمهم سمعة هذا البلد بنشرهم للجهل المتعمد 
..
ثم من قال لهم ان الاحتفالات هي اغاني ورقيص وتمايل ؟
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*الان ومع رأس السنة الميلادية وما يتبعها من عادات كريهة
اجد ان اغلب قنواتنا تعلن لحفلة راس السنة وعيد الاستقلال بالمنطقة الفلانية 
وان كل الاعلانات تعلن عن من يحي الحفل بالغناء والطرب !
فهل الاحتفالات هي غناء وطرب واختلاط ورقص
ثم انه الي متي نرقص ونحن نعاني من كبيرنا حتي (وحتي) ..
..
الا توجد وزارة للثقافة والاعلام ام لا يوجد برلمان ليناقش مثل هذه الاشياء ؟
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*استغرب لوزارة اسمها وزارة الثقافة والاعلام
ولا اجد لها اي دور علي ارض الواقع 
سوي تبني الحفلات والمساهمة في نشر التخلف الفكري والادبي والثقافي 
والنوم علي ايقاع الدليب
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*انعدمت الغيرة وماتت القلوب او موتوها وانتشرت الفوضي 
حتي بتنا لا نميز بين السوي وغيره
اصبح الامر سيان بالنسبة لمن تقع علي عاتقه المسئولية فاذا كان
رب الفرقة طبال لن نجد فرقته تحمل كتاب
..
سادتي الاعزاء ارحمونا يرحمكم الله فالعالم يتقدم والناس تتطور ونحن يانا نحنا
منذ عشرات السنين (لماذا) ؟
...

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*مياه الوابل مياه الملايين 
صاحبك قرب يول هليل الملايين
اها ومنتج آخر من معاويه البرير دى لاقتك
غايتو اولاد البرير ديل يوم بكتلوا ليهم زول
كل يومين يصوتوا ليهم شئ ويسوقوه
منتج ىخر من معاويه البرير
تلويشه :-
الحبيب سألتك بالذى خلق السماء بغير عمد
نحن عندنا شنو سمح ؟؟؟

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*سلمت بداك مرهف
التردى طال كل شئ

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل بس

*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

مياه الوابل مياه الملايين 
صاحبك قرب يول هليل الملايين
اها ومنتج آخر من معاويه البرير دى لاقتك
غايتو اولاد البرير ديل يوم بكتلوا ليهم زول
كل يومين يصوتوا ليهم شئ ويسوقوه
منتج ىخر من معاويه البرير
تلويشه :-
الحبيب سألتك بالذى خلق السماء بغير عمد
نحن عندنا شنو سمح ؟؟؟




اخبارك كشة
الاشياء السمحة والجميلة لدينا علي كثرتها
لا يكلفون انفسهم عناء البحث عنها ابدا
يهمهم الربح باقل تكلفة
بس سؤال :
من الله خلقكم شفتوا ليكم عربية بتطير ؟
ياخي الواقعية في كل الاشياء مطلوبة فالواقعية والبساطة وابراز الشيئ بمظهر جميل
هو أجمل تسويق له







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

سلمت بداك مرهف
التردى طال كل شئ

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل بس




 الزعيم دماج :ANSmile26:
الي متي نحن في هذا التردي ؟
والله العظيم اصبح حالنا مؤلم جدا جدا 
لماذا لا يرحمونا كي يرحمهم الله
نعم حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
...
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

اخبارك كشة
الاشياء السمحة والجميلة لدينا علي كثرتها
لا يكلفون انفسهم عناء البحث عنها ابدا
يهمهم الربح باقل تكلفة
بس سؤال :
من الله خلقكم شفتوا ليكم عربية بتطير ؟










































































































































ياخي الواقعية في كل الاشياء مطلوبة فالواقعية والبساطة وابراز الشيئ بمظهر جميل
هو أجمل تسويق له



 الزعيم دماج :ANSmile26:
الي متي نحن في هذا التردي ؟
والله العظيم اصبح حالنا مؤلم جدا جدا 
لماذا لا يرحمونا كي يرحمهم الله
نعم حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
...



دوما الاعتدال يعقب الانقلاب المناخى
والازهار تظل بانتظار الربيع


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمست جرحا غائرا حبيبنا مرهف
غثاء كبير جدا يداهم بيوتنا من وراء هذه القنوات المغلوبين على امرنا منها
لكن الحق يقال الوحيدة التي تبتعد عن هذا الغثاء هي قناة الشروق التي تقدم لنا مواد بالجد نفتخر بها امام جيش القنوات العربية الاخرى
منارة لفضائياتنا السمجه هذه
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المشكلة في متخصصي الاعلان وهذه المادة الركيكة الاعلان الان اصبح علم يدرس وينجح فيه المبدعين الذين يستطيعون ان يصنع نجاح السلعة من خلال اعلان ...
للاسف التردي في اشياء كثيرة جدا والاعلان والاعلام واحد منها ...

تخريمة :

العربية البتطير دي حقت ناس البرير :CEDP_Stealer:
*

----------


## الدلميت

*دائما أخي مرهف لا نكون جادين و بضحالة نفكر ...  وبالقشرة نكتفي دون الوصول للجوهر
*

----------


## كراكة

*يا مرهف اخوي ياخ مالك علينا من الصباح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اها اقول ليك حاجة حقت العربية البتطير دي لو لاحظت كويس بتلقي انو الجركانة زاتا فاضية ............ قال شنو يا الرز يا بيت ابوي ........... ياخي بيت ابوك طواااااااااااااااااااالي
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*سلمت يداك يا حبيب .. 
انت ما سمعت بي بتاعت رانجو ..!! ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## وش الرجال

*الدعايه دي مالها عيبها لي 

زيوت ناشونال 


أول مره نشوف عربيه بتبطل عشان الزيت بتاعها كمل وبعد داك تدور وتطير كمان بعد ما ادوها زيوت ناشنوال 

تحياتي يا مرهف 
*

----------


## كراكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وش الرجال
					

الدعايه دي مالها عيبها لي 

زيوت ناشونال 


أول مره نشوف عربيه بتبطل عشان الزيت بتاعها كمل وبعد داك تدور وتطير كمان بعد ما ادوها زيوت ناشنوال 

تحياتي يا مرهف 



يازول ما ادوها زيت الجركانة فااااااااااااااااضية
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*فعلاً والله الحال أصبح 
يغني عن سؤال 
يا ريت المسؤولين يراجعوا 
ما تقوم به بعض القنوات
التي تشوه سمعة هذا 
المجتمع المترابط

*

----------

